# Slimline bushing



## Math2010 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hello!

I've just realised that the Budget Fancy slimline require a 108A Bushing vs the regular slimline 1A bushing. Is there a big difference, because I made few budget fancy slimlines with the 1A bushing and had no problems...


----------



## chartle (Sep 26, 2017)

If you are having no problems than don't worry about it. 

But here you can find charts with all the specs for I think almost every pen kit out there. 

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f109/bushing-tube-dimensions-kit-suppliers-135922/#post1805105

ETA: I think I found your pen and I think 108A is just their part number for slimline bushings. 

https://www.penblanks.ca/Budget-Fancy-Slimline-pen-kit-gold/

and this chart shows it just using standard 1A slimeline bushings http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/ww_bush_tube.pdf


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 26, 2017)

Same bushings have different part numbers from different vendors. The part numbers are not standardized. Having no problems then continue.
Do a good turn daily !
Don


----------



## chartle (Sep 26, 2017)

Seems like most vendors call their Sierra, Sierra clone bushings 20A.


----------



## Edgar (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't know if William Woodwright has changed their specs on the Budget Slimline or not.

Their older instructions for that kit called for a standard 1A slimline bushing which is 0.331" or 8.41mm.

However, their recently updated instructions for the same kit now call for their own 108A bushing which is specified to be 8.37mm (0.3295"). 

So, there may actually be a slight difference in the size of the bushings or it might just be the way that particular supplier measured them. Either way, 0.04 mm or 0.0015" may not be enough of a difference to matter.


----------



## Math2010 (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks everybody!


----------

